# most aggressive fish



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

IYO whut do you duys think is the most agressive fish?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

great white shark.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a large kitten


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Either an Orca or something that we've yet to discover deep down in the ocean.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

One of thsoe land walking man eating fish from the galopagoes (sp!) island.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Apparently none of you have ever seen exo-guppies before? They would own.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

exos do rule.. they are nasty, but its mostly out of hunger. CAs are probably the most aggressive fish you can keep in the aquarium.. which is part of the reason that they are so popular, because their aggression makes them interactive. They will knock themselves senseless trying to break through dividers, and its an instantaneous kind of rage.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

> exos do rule.. they are nasty, but its mostly out of hunger.


I said exo-guppies. I was being a smartass.









But yea, from what I've heard, exo's are bad but I've never kept them but want to from what I've heard about them.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

those cichlids for real though, those tiny things can survive with my Ps and punk everyone!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Id say orcas also mainly because they would tear up a great white shark and everything else in the ocean but Ive never heard of an orca ever attacking people. But then again theyre not a fish.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

o one more thing, one of the lfs has a 5" Snapping turtle and that thing is agreSSive, bites moving things it sees!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

thats not a fish


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Flower Horns them fuckers are nuts always pissed off about something.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah orcas are the nastiest creatures around, but i have yet to see another aquarium fish spaz like a flowehorn... even the lfs flowehorns are nasty, the real deal ones are just crazy. If you put your hand in the tank you can plan on doing some bleeding.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

-double-


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

a small kitten


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

acestro said:


> a small kitten


oh, screw you! smartass


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Again


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

is orca a fish?? i thot it was a mammal?


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

how about a starved rhom?


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

My Fahaka is one of the most aggresive fish I have owned...maculatus has been a distance second


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Piranhas really cant qualify on this list, they are opurtunistic and thats it. My brandtiis are ruthless killers and occasionally attack the glass but that doesnt make them aggressive. Aggressive fish will always bite your hand if you put it in the water, use that for a measure.


----------



## sundrop (Oct 9, 2003)

Fall into a dried out body of water with a couple hundred starving P's ,and I bet you will know your answer,Oscars would gum you to death....................Agression depends on the circumstances...............


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ahh, we are talking about fish that are aggressive all the time, i have nailed many times my flowerhorns jumping out of the water at my hand while im feeding and they do have big teeth which can tear people up bad. The fact that you can get near a piranha tank and they run away like girls or do nothing instead of immediately charging elimantes them from this competition. I have had some of the most pyscho piranhas and they are not even on the same page as other Central American cichlids, especially Flowerhorns. There are no circumstances for aggression, just because piranha have teeth that doesnt make them aggressive. If you fell into a pond of cichlids at anytime and they had teeth you would be dead. Piranhas are scavengers.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ahh, we are talking about fish that are aggressive all the time, i have nailed many times my flowerhorns jumping out of the water at my hand while im feeding and they do have big teeth which can tear people up bad. The fact that you can get near a piranha tank and they run away like girls or do nothing instead of immediately charging elimantes them from this competition. I have had some of the most pyscho piranhas and they are not even on the same page as other Central American cichlids, especially Flowerhorns. There are no circumstances for aggression, just because piranha have teeth that doesnt make them aggressive. If you fell into a pond of cichlids at anytime and they had teeth you would be dead. Piranhas are scavengers.

I also hear those puffers are very nasty.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

piranhas are so ridiculously overrated








they have big teeth but they don't have the balls to use them


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

haha They are like the little weasel that hides in a dark alley waiting for a unsuspecting victim to stab with their little switch blad while the big cichlids sticks his chest out and shows off his massive muscle, never willing to step down to a challenger.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

sundrop said:


> Fall into a dried out body of water with a couple hundred starving P's ,and I bet you will know your answer,Oscars would gum you to death....................Agression depends on the circumstances...............


It's funny, that with all the cichlids out there, you name a cichlid that isn't noted for aggro or teeth. Unless it's Anubiscott's Oscar, there aren't too many aggro Oscars out there. It also always has to be "hundreds" of p's too.:laugh:

Change the Oscar to an umbii or dovii and ask the question if you want to fall into a body of water of them? You could swat at the p's underwater and they'd run and hide but dovii's wouldn't care and kick your ass anyways. P's are overrated and wimpy fish unless you're dead and then they take advantage of you. Cichlids don't care and have attitude.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

My Oscar is aggressive as hell but he still isnt nearlly as a agressive as a flowerhorn. Flowerhorns are nuts due to all the cross breading there wires got cross during the process or something they are just always pissed off.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> piranhas are so ridiculously overrated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 agreed...is there a more overrated fish than a Piranha?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Kory said:


> My Oscar is aggressive as hell but he still isnt nearlly as a agressive as a flowerhorn. Flowerhorns are nuts due to all the cross breading there wires got cross during the process or something they are just always pissed off.


I realize that there are aggro Oscars out there and didn't mean it as a slight to Oscars. Was just trying to make a point that p pimpers always say "hundreds" against a cichlid. Yea, imo, it does take hundreds of p's to match the bad ass attitude of a CA.

I'm just tired of hearing how bad p's are. They are little bitches one on one compared to cichlids, imo. While they're busy swimming away from a badass beani, dovii, umbi (the list goes on) they will eat the p from the ass up. They don't care. Cichlids rule!









My bad for not making that clearer before.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Its about time the truth comes out en masse, on this site anyway. Usually the message comes out but it gets overrun by all the ignoramic piranha-exclusive owners


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

I don't have any experience with alot of the fish already mentioned,but with that said,my 4" Dempsey RULES my Oscars tank.The O's are 9 and 13"
And with his attitude problem he would scare hell outta my 5 piranha's. Untill they decided to kill him anyways.
Later
Eric


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

a northern would eat any cichlid. so would most lake fish. we had a big large mouth bass in our tank at school and it would eat anything you dropped in there so quick, doesnt even chew just swallows it and goes on to the next guest.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What's the deal with all you non-piranha people trying to convince piranha-people that piranha's aren't the most agressive fish out there (and vice versa as well)?
Need to compensate for something?

Imo. a true hobbyist, no matter wheter (s)he collects piranha's, cichlids, snakeheads, Capt. Iglo fish sticks or what the f*ck ever, isn't so damn pre-occupied with agression as so many of you seem to be...
Who gives a flying f*ck wheter a fish is agressive, and can beat up other people's fish??? I love the fish I keep for their beauty and interesting behaviour: that they are capable of taking down live fish is a nice bonus, but nothing more.
So what if a bad-ass cichlid would kick my fish's ass (or vice versa): that doesn't make it a lesser/better fish.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Word


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> What's the deal with all you non-piranha people trying to convince piranha-people that piranha's aren't the most agressive fish out there (and vice versa as well)?
> Need to compensate for something?
> 
> Imo. a true hobbyist, no matter wheter (s)he collects piranha's, cichlids, snakeheads, Capt. Iglo fish sticks or what the f*ck ever, isn't so damn pre-occupied with agression as so many of you seem to be...
> ...


 THE REASON IS BEACUSE SOME FOLKS JUST LIKE AGGRESIVE FIS SO U BACK OFF THATS OK IF THATS THEIR THING THATS WHAT MAKES AMERICA AMERICA get p's for whatever reason u want and if u dont like it f*ck u u know? anywho p's are overated we all know that their a scavenger by nature just like a vulture p's keep the river clean as far as aggresive fish i hear alot about doviis and red sh of course any cichid rd,midas all afre ver aggresive with theyre tank i mean just mean asses its funny though ill walk past my 180 wit 12 caribe they damn near break the heaters and sh*t trying to find somewhere to go and hide







but put a shaol of cichlids different story but i like them cause theyre nice loking


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Imo. a true hobbyist, no matter wheter (s)he collects piranha's, cichlids, snakeheads, Capt. Iglo fish sticks or what the f*ck ever, isn't so damn pre-occupied with agression as so many of you seem to be...
> Who gives a flying f*ck wheter a fish is agressive, and can beat up other people's fish??? I love the fish I keep for their beauty and interesting behaviour: that they are capable of taking down live fish is a nice bonus, but nothing more.
> So what if a bad-ass cichlid would kick my fish's ass (or vice versa): that doesn't make it a lesser/better fish.


 yes but there's a general misconception out there among the majority of this forum's members that piranhas are the end-all most badassed fish in existence, and I can't count the number of times people reply to some non-piranha post with "psssh throw that in with my reds/rhom/etc"


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Imo. a true hobbyist, no matter wheter (s)he collects piranha's, cichlids, snakeheads, Capt. Iglo fish sticks or what the f*ck ever, isn't so damn pre-occupied with agression as so many of you seem to be...
> ...


Being a piranaha site is that not at all suprising.
Agree with Judazzz here, these "conversations" are a waste of time
who cares who thinks what fish is bad ass? I'd rather just focus on the fish
themselves.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


Doesn't make it the correct answer either. I agree it's dumb, but because we feel this way you are a mod here and this forum exists.



> What's the deal with all you non-piranha people trying to convince piranha-people that piranha's aren't the most agressive fish out there (and vice versa as well)?
> Need to compensate for something?


It IS stupid for us all to debate it but in all honesty if we didn't want the baddest fish out there and like them, this forum wouldn't exist. It exists only because we are all like that. And thank god for that because I'm the same way.

I agree it's so anal that we all think like this but we all get drawn into it with every single thread about it, and I'm no exception so am not blaming anyone at all. It just gets tired hearing about p's being so fricken bad when in most cases you put any aggro fish up against a p the p will lose 9 times out of 10 imo. We love cichlids, bowfin, muskie, pike ec. and I think it's prefectly fine to defend the fish we love against a lesser fish like a piranha when all we hear is..."I dare you to put that fish in with big bad p blah blah blah".

Childish? yes
Stupid? yes
Dumb? yes
Call it manhood, stupid, unneeded whatever you want but when the info from pro-p people is so wrong like it is, someone needs to set them straight. If they want to keep them and love them for the carnage they can do, I'm all for that but don't talk shibby about what they don't know and that Native American fish and most cich's would tear a p a new one.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> QUOTE (acestro @ Oct 16 2003, 10:05 AM)
> a small kitten
> 
> oh, screw you! smartass


Yes, I AM a smartass.







God, this has got to be the most tiresome aspect of moderation here. I personally don't care, some people do. Again it comes back to how you define aggression. Some scientists can actually "score" aggression in behavioral experiments (and many cichlids would win there). Or is it how much damage a fish can do (piranha, shark, tigerfish). Or is it ferocity per pound (can small, mean fish play?). If another one of these is going to start up, lets get more specific. It may actually be interesting to read then.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I second that,


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > What's the deal with all you non-piranha people trying to convince piranha-people that piranha's aren't the most agressive fish out there (and vice versa as well)?
> ...


 Don't start about f'n America to me... This is PFury, with it's own rules, not the United States of Disneyland, nor its rules....









Again, I don't mind people keeping agressive fish (I admit, the reason I got piranha's was being curious about their reputation - but I grew over that, and look past it: there's so many different aspects about those fish that are much more interesting than their capability to bite chunks out of live prey) - as long as they don't keep them only to look tough and gain a few extra inches of penis...


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

> as long as they don't keep them only to look tough and gain a few extra inches of penis...


I'm hung like a caterpillar. I can use all the extra I can get!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I say Dovii; however, if you're looking for the most aggressive fish, pound per pound, I'd have to say Mbunas, especially the chipokes and the auratus.


----------



## wvarda (Aug 8, 2003)

> Don't start about f'n America to me... This is PFury, with it's own rules, not the United States of Disneyland, nor its rules...


Nicely said man... nicely said.

And can someone please teach that man the basic rules of punctuation? its like reading james joyce while drunk!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

WTF is a CA ? ? ?


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

arnt snakeheads pretty crazy..my frend was telling me if u put a full sized snakehead in a lake after a month or two it would kill off everyting? this sounds realistic 2 u guys?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> arnt snakeheads pretty crazy..my frend was telling me if u put a full sized snakehead in a lake after a month or two it would kill off everyting? this sounds realistic 2 u guys?


No they wont kill everything they will however cause harm by eating some of the smaller fish that other predatory fish feed off. Along those lines anyway


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> arnt snakeheads pretty crazy..my frend was telling me if u put a full sized snakehead in a lake after a month or two it would kill off everyting? this sounds realistic 2 u guys?


 No thats far from true,

let me guess your friend got the information on the
internet.









Ill tell you the most agressive fish, Gambusia affinis,
Tried and proven to be the most distructive fish ever, and
incredablly aggressive.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

this is the fish?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thePACK said:


> this is the fish?


yeah poly has mentioned it before...

Guppy with Inferiority Complex. The Perfect Oxymoron; the purest definition of Irony.

I have a hard time concieving how a guppy could bully _anything_ short of a tetra, but I suppose you just have to take some things on faith

I am inclined to say that, if this fish is the most aggressive fish there ever was, then it surely must be suicidally aggressive. And thus one would wonder how the fish exists at all, let alone in the incredible population enormity that it currently does.
Perhaps you can elaborate polypterus?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

aggressive toward what mosquitos???fry???


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

he never said before; we shall wait for an answer


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

wvarda said:


> > Don't start about f'n America to me... This is PFury, with it's own rules, not the United States of Disneyland, nor its rules...
> 
> 
> Nicely said man... nicely said.
> ...


 THIS SITE WAS STARTED BY AN AMERCIAN AND ITS VALID THAT ANY PERSON CAN KEEP ANY FISH THEY WANT FOR ANYREASON THEY WANT AS STUPID OR IMMORAL AS IT IS WHY CAUSE ITS THE AMERICAN WAY lol

p.s. the toffee dont need to use the f*cking punctuation

whos this? you can suck my big black c*ck!!! thankyou.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I think a lot of ppl are getting confused with the differences between predatory and something that is aggressive. Just cause a fish is predatory and eats other fish doesn't necessarily mean that it is aggressive. I've owned piranhas and they are definately not aggressive, it's just not their nature. CA cichlids are the most aggressive fish I've owned but in the end it all comes down to the individual personality of the fish. If we are speaking of freshwater fish though, the Asian RTC is supposedly the most aggressive freshwater fish (thought to be by many ppl) but I've never owned one so I can't give feedback. Personally I like cichlids (CA cichids) due to the fact that their aggressiveness (territorial) makes them highly interactive which makes them very interesting. This is all a matter of preference. Who cares what the most aggressive fish is because their is no real way of accurately telling that, it's all going to be a matter of opinions. All I have to say is go with the fish that makes you the happiest, not what is going to make others happy or impress them. If you get a fish so you can say that you have the most aggressive fish or somehting similar to that you are probably in the hobby for the wrong reasons. All of this is just my humble opinion and I expect a lot of ppl to disagree with it and some may agree, in the end it's all just opinion.

mark


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> I think a lot of ppl are getting confused with the differences between predatory and something that is aggressive. Just cause a fish is predatory and eats other fish doesn't necessarily mean that it is aggressive. I've owned piranhas and they are definately not aggressive, it's just not their nature. CA cichlids are the most aggressive fish I've owned but in the end it all comes down to the individual personality of the fish. If we are speaking of freshwater fish though, the Asian RTC is supposedly the most aggressive freshwater fish (thought to be by many ppl) but I've never owned one so I can't give feedback. Personally I like cichlids (CA cichids) due to the fact that their aggressiveness (territorial) makes them highly interactive which makes them very interesting. This is all a matter of preference. Who cares what the most aggressive fish is because their is no real way of accurately telling that, it's all going to be a matter of opinions. All I have to say is go with the fish that makes you the happiest, not what is going to make others happy or impress them. If you get a fish so you can say that you have the most aggressive fish or somehting similar to that you are probably in the hobby for the wrong reasons. All of this is just my humble opinion and I expect a lot of ppl to disagree with it and some may agree, in the end it's all just opinion.
> 
> mark


 Hmmm, your ideas intrigue me Mark. I would now like to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

closest thing I have is a forum and you already belong to that









mark


----------



## Iceman (Apr 28, 2003)

my buddies p's dont even eat feeders anymore, theres about 6 minnows in with his p's been there for a week now, his p's r about 5-6inches


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> *I think a lot of ppl are getting confused with the differences between predatory and something that is aggressive. Just cause a fish is predatory and eats other fish doesn't necessarily mean that it is aggressive. I've owned piranhas and they are definately not aggressive, it's just not their nature*


 Exactly


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Iceman that is one hilarious avatar, Razor Ramon. LOL


----------



## Iceman (Apr 28, 2003)

hehe yeah i was dying when i found it, i thought your avitar looked familiar, got love old school wrestling







, but anyways i dont want to get off topic on this thread


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> anyways i dont want to get off topic on this thread


I do.









How about the least aggressive fish. Red bellies? I'll offer up my Synodontis multipunctatus (scared of his shadow)!









Regarding mosquitofish, they are very very nippy. However, I've used them to cycle tanks and kept them when I threw in other fish and it takes a pretty slow fish to get nipped.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

hmm, I always see mosquito fish for sale on aquabid.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> mdemers883 said:
> 
> 
> > *I think a lot of ppl are getting confused with the differences between predatory and something that is aggressive. Just cause a fish is predatory and eats other fish doesn't necessarily mean that it is aggressive. I've owned piranhas and they are definately not aggressive, it's just not their nature*
> ...


 Which is my point on the "Guppy with Inferiority Complex"
(Actually I think it's the guppy not the gambusia with that problem)

Gambusia have several colorfull common names,
Damnbusia, plague minnow, That [email protected]#%ing fish, etc

These fish are highly sucessfull predators, to the point they have 
become the scourge of Conservation ecologists, When these fish
get loose where they do not belong, they wreck havoc on Native
populations of fishes, frogs and even insect life, they easily
become established and destroy most everything in their path,

They are highly efficent at utilizing foods sources, and you have to admit that 
Livebearing ability puts them in quite the competative advantage,

They are what I see as the pinicale of aggressive fishes, not for their
size but their sucessful design and Impact.

Tell you what, start up a 1000 gallon pond in it put 4 pair of whatever you think is 
an aggressive fish, then add 200 gambusia as "Feeders", if you harvested that
pond 5 years later, all you would have are 500,000 gambusia.

Plague Minnow
Gambusia.net
a bit more in depth Dambusia info


----------



## BUICKBOY (May 9, 2003)

I had a small muskie before that was real mean. But he only bite me once then he had to go.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

a moray eel.


----------

